# I'm A Foster Mom



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I wasn't going to announce this until I had some pics (assuming I could figure out how to post them) but I am fostering a 6 year old former breeder named Soffie. I picked her up yesterday. She has been in foster care for a few months with another family and is used to being around a lot of doggies. What a sweetheart she is & my crew has been very nice to her i.e., they've sniffed her and are leaving her alone. Maybe that's because she doesn't join in the cacophony of barking they seem to enjoy, or maybe it's because she doesn't move from under the kitchen table. She does seem to like to be held and petted, but moving from her comfort zone stresses her. When I take her outside, she just lays down, when she is approached, she cowers. Jeez that just breaks my heart. I don't want to do anything to traumatize her, so any of you who have foster 'sperience, please jump in here and tell me what I can do to help this little girl. Do I just leave her alone and let her come to me? Help please!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I have no 'sperience, but just wanted to say GOOD FOR YOU!! for taking this little one into your home!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well well...sounds like you may have found Tinker's long lost sister.....  

He spent the first week or two on the top of the sofa back and did nothing but sleep :blink: . When I took him outside to go potty, he just stood there shivering looking at me :w00t: (that went on for a good two months!)

Slowly, very slowly, alittle at a time, he started sniffing around the house. Abbey tried to initiate play a couple of times but finally gave up :bysmilie: and Archie never had anything to do with him at all.  

Whenever I approached him, it was very slowly and deliberately. And when I reached for him I slowly put my hand on him and ran it down his back and around his belly so I wouldn't make him panic when I picked him up. I did this for several months and he finally came to trust me - but to this day he runs from EVERYONE else. 

Hopefully your little rescue isn't as mentally damaged as poor Tink was (is) and she'll come around - just give her some time...time works wonders....she'll get used to seeing what goes on in your home and I bet she's blends in - in no time. 

Good luck!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Bless you for taking in little Soffie. Fostering will be one of the most frustrating and rewarding things you will do in the rescue world.

Our Charlotte is a former breeder from a puppymill. She even has a tattoo in her ear. It's likely she never set foot outside of a cage until she was surrendered to rescue.

Your little one will likely take lots of comfort in a small space, such as a crate or under the table. Open spaces can be terrifying. I know this to be true, because when my girlfriend moved back to WI from Japan (where there are a LOT more people and living spaces are tiny) she was extremely uncomfortable. Your Soffie likely is very uncomfortable, too. Please be sure to provide her with a soft, small space that can be her sanctuary. When you leave, don't give her the run of the house. Gate her into a room which also contains her sanctuary.

The grass underneath her feet is probably foreign to her. Do you leash her outdoors? When she potties outside, as soon as she begins to stream or hunch, softly and soothingly say "good potty" or "good poop" or whatever your words are. She's likely got issues with these things, too. If you catch her pottying in the house, be careful how you handle yourself. Think about it ahead of time so it doesn't surprise you if/when it happens. Our Charlotte hadn't pottied outside, didn't like the grass, and constantly wondered what we were doing out in the great plains. She was used to pottying indoors.

You already know this, but never raise your voice, even in fun excitement. Always be extra gentle with her because she has most likely been handled very roughly.

You may wish to keep in touch with the previous foster home, too. What words did they use? Did they use a crate for her sanctuary?

Another trick I started using with our timid & fear agressive fosters: when I wanted to pick them up, I said "1..2..3". Even if I had to back them into a corner or they cowered from me, after I said "1..2..3" and gently picked up the dog and gently nuzzled him/her a few times, I began to get a response. The next time I would say "1..2..3", I noticed a definite relaxation prior to me picking up the dog. They came to understand that I only wanted to pick them up and give them love. I loved them, and gently set them down again.

PM me for my phone number if you want/need to call... Again, I admire you greatly for taking this one in. If fostering Soffie doesn't work for you, do not beat yourself up. They're not all success stories, but we can never know until we try, and isn't a chance all that the dog is asking for?


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Awwww what a cutie. Bless her heart. And bless you for taking her in to foster. I don't have much experience, but it sure does sound like Becky had lots of great advice for you. And 2MaltMom also. Give your little one time, she'll come around. Callie is coming out of her shell more and more, like she is learning how to play and interact. Even after six weeks though, she isn't completely integrated in to the group. Was Soffie from a puppy mill? If so, I'd guess she has many more challenges to overcome. Good luck and please keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I have no advice, but thank you for taking in this sweet little girl :wub:


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 29 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695346


> Bless you for taking in little Soffie. Fostering will be one of the most frustrating and rewarding things you will do in the rescue world.
> 
> Our Charlotte is a former breeder from a puppymill. She even has a tattoo in her ear. It's likely she never set foot outside of a cage until she was surrendered to rescue.
> 
> ...


 :goodpost: Good advice, Puppymill dogs need alot of patience and time. My foster Katey is from a puppymill and I have had her 6 months and she is finally joining the other dogs and doesn't hide all the time, she will even dance for treats now, but she is still fearful of my husband.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My Crisse used to cower and it broke my heart. Just love, love, love her like crazy. Soffie will come around. It's a matter of trust, and, she'll adore her new foster Mommy in no time. God bless you!
xoxoxox


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Best of luck to you.. :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Thank you for doing a foster. A great reward for you and your foster baby.

Powder was afraid also and stayed in his crate and looked at the wall. I would just spend time sitting beside him and talking and petting him. When we went outside I would say "potty out" and slowly pull him from the crate, carry him out while holding him tight up against me, bend and sit him down and praise. He had never touched the grass and didn't know how to be "free".
He was so very afraid to have anyone come near him and we had to make a little pen to head him to the back door to come back inside.
Without going into everything just let me say that they do recover and do overcome a lot of their fears. They are so grateful and just eat up all the love and freedom that was never offered in their breeding life. Takes time and patience.

When Powder went to his new forever home he was a sweet, loving guy that wasn't afraid to come to his new Mom as she sat on our couch to meet him. He even showed her his tummy for a tummy rub. That still brings tears to my eyes.

If ever we can help please PM us.

We got a Christmas card from Powder's new Mom saying how he loves her other dog, loves the snow and chases her cat!
She thanked us for the care and gentle rehabilitation to make this baby a happy new boy!!
That was the best Christmas gift ever for Bob and me!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Lillykins @ Dec 29 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=695346


> Bless you for taking in little Soffie. Fostering will be one of the most frustrating and rewarding things you will do in the rescue world.
> 
> Our Charlotte is a former breeder from a puppymill. She even has a tattoo in her ear. It's likely she never set foot outside of a cage until she was surrendered to rescue.
> 
> ...



This is incredible advice and it brought tears to my eyes and heart. :crying 2: Just the thought as to what these babies have gone through, before they come into your loving arms.

I just adore all of you who do this loving service. I just can't even find the words. Thank you.


Tanners Mom - Bless you for what you are doing and I pray and am sure, this sweet baby will come around. Give her loving hugs from all of us...and one for you too.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Thx everyone for your responses and encouragement. I will keep you posted about Soffie's progress. I put her on one of the pillows this morning and she stayed there for a bit, then went back to underneath the kitchen table. I don't know what she's doing about going to the bathroom. When I take her outside, she just lies down and I haven't found any "evidence" anywhere. Well, one step at a time. Again thx all. Marti


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Soffie has made progress in the last 24 hours. She ate supper AND breakfast this morning. And from time to time, she gets on one of the pillows! We're gonna take pics today, now whether I can figure out how to get 'em posted is another thing.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Tanner's Mom @ Jan 1 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=696863


> Soffie has made progress in the last 24 hours. She ate supper AND breakfast this morning. And from time to time, she gets on one of the pillows! We're gonna take pics today, now whether I can figure out how to get 'em posted is another thing.[/B]


 :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Great news!! See, she is already improving under your care :grouphug:


----------

